# Iron Warriors Warsmith



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Hi,
Been a long time since I posted anything on heresy, but since I recently started an Iron Warriors army after coming to the conclusion that fantasy isn't really suited to tournament play, I thought there'd be no better place for a 40K novice.

Anyway, the first model I'm painting for the army is also going to be my entry into an upcoming painting competition, so I'm going all out.
I'm using a Loyalist techmarine as a Warsmith. I've already filed of the mechanicum badges and started painting the main body, but I'm stuck on squad iconography. I assume chaos marines don't use the codex astartes squad markings so I'd like to know if there's any standard markings. 

Besides that I'd also like some suggestions on how to make the model look more chaosy. What I have now looks a bit too loyalist and I dislike sticking on horns just to make it look mutated.
Here's what I have at the moment. Still majorly WIP but I hope I'll be able to update this thread in the following days.








Comments and Criticism would be very much appreciated.

Cheers, 
Wolf Fang

Edit:
Pics are crap. Better ones should come once I finish the main body.


----------



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks great, you did a really good job on the chipping and weathering, on the armor. I can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree! i think this will look fantastic when done!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

looks ace so far, i'd suggest getting rid of the purity seals around his waist


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

the-ad-man is right I'm afraid.It's a bit late now, because there is no way you can still remove them without screwing over that fantastic paintjob. But for future reference, you really should get rid of all aquillas, purity seals, chapter symbols etc. before you have at them with the brush. 

Chaos armies done with imperial miniatures are awesome, but they'll need a lot of dremel work and the inevitable touching up again with greenstuff...


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Love the affects you have done so far. Really looks well done. Don't concern yourself with the seals... paint them red strips or yellow with a sickly green or purple seal itself and make a mockery of purity seals as a IW thing...

Good work man.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I really only realised the mistake of leaving the seals on after I started on the round button on his abdomen.
It's a bit to late to file them off now, so I'm going to use them as a sort of corrupted oath of moment. Some green and purple washes should make it look a bit more decrepit. 
@Elmir: I spent about 2 hours filing off any mechanicum markings I could find with my dremel. Ruined about 2 grindstone bits and burnt my fingers while the metal was heating up. 

Do you guys have any idea what chaos lords use as personal iconography? I'm kind of stuck with that and I really want to do some freehand. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Personally i think free hand on that model would be a tad awkward to do, seeming as how there is no big flat spaces like a cape on it; if there was (or if you did put something like a cape on him) i would go for just rune type things, either that or skulls


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Should've clarified a bit. I was thinking more along the lines of the runes you mentioned or squad marking like the ones used on Loyalist marines (assault, tactical, devastator,...).


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but finished today's work and thought I'd post an update. 









Comments and criticism are very much appreciated. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You could try and attach small skulls to the wax part of the purity seals, or maybe paint them that way. Might make them more chaos'y


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent work. The thing about chaosifying is that for this model and the new role you have for it is that chaosification is not really necessary. Like others have pointed out the removal of all imperial markings should be enough. It is the bionics, technology and the paint job that defines the iron warriors and this model with that paint job screams iron warriors. Keep at it, this is excellent.


----------



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

I see you added a Turquoise, oxidized look to the coils and hoses attached to his torso. Like all your work you did a really great job applying this effect to the rusted metal, but I have to say, I really liked the simpler rust/worn effect you had before. Other than that, I think the model is really starting to take shape visually; I liked how you didn't go over board with the yellow/black stripes ("Less is more" is sure the case for other colors, on this model.... In short... GOOD JOB..!!

can't wait till it's done,


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

That doesn't need any more chaosy bits on it. it looks badass. That is how a warsmith should look.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

He doesn't even have arms yet and I want it. You definitely should try submitting that guy to a painting competition once it's done because it's gonna be damn hard to compete with something that manages to look that badass despite being a WIP.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey, that's great stuff so far. I've been thinking of doing a warsmith for a few weeks now and this is great inspiration!!

Rev


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.  
@Scofield: I left them as they were and just painted part of a chaos star on the the big parchment.
@Shaantitus: Thanks for the advise. I'll leave him as is and convert the rest of the army to fit him instead of the other way around. 
@Lugnutz: The oxidation has been the same in all pics so far, but the last one was taken with the camera flash which makes it stand out more. Still, I toned it down quite a bit and it's a bit less visible now.
As for colours. There's actually some purple in there but it's fairly muted so gives some contrast without being too brash.
@C'Tan Chimera: His original intention was for just that purpose: a painting competition. However, I've grown a bit fond of him and decided I'd paint him some companions to go to battle with.  Are there ever any paint competitions being held here at heresy, cause I'd love to enter one. 
@Rev: Glad I've inspired you a bit.  Always nice to now people think your work is good enough to draw inspiration from.

Not too much done today. Finished the main body and part of the base (still needs dead grass and some spent bolter shells.) and am now waiting for his arms to finish drying. Nothing too elaborate so it doesn't draw attention away from the model and to make sure I can base an entire army like this.








Comments and Criticism are very much appreciated.

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Just finished the axe arm and needed some feedback on the axe blade. Not really convinced that the blade fits the style of the rest of the model. Wanted to do something different than my normal metallic blades, but I'm not really sure it works.








Anyways, some feedback would be very much appreciated. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, i love that axe and the dark purple really goes well with the mini. Leave it as it is!!

just out of interest, what is that white square painted on the base? 

Rev


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks man. The white square's supposed to be a part of a display base that'll be built later on. It's part of an 8. According to the old chaos fluff that's khorne's number so I figured that the legion that was credited to being the 2nd best close-combat traitor legion should at least have some reference to Khorne even if they do worship Chaos Undivided. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is really coming along, I love how realistic you are making it look. I am a huge fan of realism for paint jobs so to see some one else paint that way instead of the overly cartoony looks many others use is a welcome treat. As for your question regarding competitions, yes we do have them here. We will have another painting contest within the next month or so.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I also like the color you have used for the axe blade. Seems to fit in with the model and stand out at the same time(i hope that makes some sense).


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

@Wraithlord: Thanks man. I tend to paint all my models as realistic as possible. I'm just not a big fan of the cartoony style. (although I must say it's hard to make Fantasy and 40k miniatures look realistic.)
@Shaantitus: That actually does make some sense. 

Got a bit distracted when my new shipment of Iron Warrior bitz arrived, so I started on my first squad member. Still a test model, no actual metal bitz on it yet and still waiting on a shipment of Forge World bolters to finish the model.
Here's me belated christmas present to myself.
















I'm finding it difficult to take pictures of metals as the highlights generally get washed out a bit. 

Comments and criticism are appreciated as always.

Cheers, Wolfie

And I should probably make a seperate thread in the Plog section.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Looks really really good. Can't wait to see more of your stuff!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy sweet Jebus. Your an incredibly talented painter ... and so I hate you.

Kidding :biggrin:.

Awesome job, I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with DAC.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. Just finished the first normal marine. Painted him in between various pieces of the Warsmith (who's nearing completion now. Only 2 servo arms left to do). He's not really hard to paint except for the hazard stripes on the shoulder pad. Curved surfaces really don't like straight stripes.

Anyway, here he is.








Comments and Criticism are very much appreciated. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks quite good, although I would do one extra thing with the base. I'm not sure what it should be, but it's a grey base for a predominatly white metal miniature. I think it would things a bit more "alive" if you gave it a bit more color variation (the base that is).


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Still needs some grass. Wanted to buy some Dead Grass, but the store was out. So now I'm waiting for some plastic grass to finish the base.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work! Really like look of your first IW models. 
Nice hazard stripes. I always find them a pain when painting my IWs.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Sexy, i cant wait to see a squad of these done up! Are you thinking of painting any tanks?


----------



## Parasyte (Feb 14, 2011)

They look excellent so far.
I would suggest painting on thin mithril silver scratches on the metallic armour, at the moment the silver and chipped paint don't really seem equally worn to me.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

@Hammer: As long as the surface is reasonably flat, I don't mind, but painting hazard stripes on shoulder pads is a real pain in the a*se.
@King: Yeah, I've got 3 Rhinos with dozer blades, a vindicator, a predator and a Defiler lined up for the army, so they'll eventualy turn up 'round here.
@Parasyte: I'm still looking for a good rust/weathering technique that doesn't rely on bright orange and other non-realistic techniques. They'll eventually be weathered, but for the moment bare metal seems rough/weathered enough compared to the lacquered armor plates.

Anyway, he's finished. Had some trouble taking pictures due to bits sticking out and screwing with the camera focus, but better ones should come once I figure out how to use the color correction on my camera.
Took me about 22-25 hours to paint and I'm really glad he's finally done. 









Comments and Criticism are appreciated as always. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha! superb! made my day has this! 
I also had this problem with hazard stripes, have a look at my plog:L
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87801

Odinsgrandchild has a great tutorial for hazard stripes, its not on heresy though, ill see if i can dig a linky out


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

My one complaint is those photos just don't do something that damn awesome looking justice. Otherwise, maybe just throw a little more purple in there somewhere on him because 

1) The purple effect on his weapon looks friggin' amazing.

2)Break up the rather overbearing silver look of the model. 

Regardless, I'd love to see more of it- you did a damn good job.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

@King: It's really just a matter of a stead hand and patience. And if you have something like a shoulder pad, treat it like a 2d object so that you don't start following the curves.
@C'Tan: There is quite a lot of purple wiring and other stuff on the model, but it's fairly dark. I'll lighten it up a bit to break up the silver as you suggested. Also, I improvised to make a light box and have some new pictures that should be better. 


















Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh man, that really did help- I can take back the "More purple" thing now that I can see him with much crisper detail. Absolutely awesome work- I'm gonna have to ask for a Tech Marine for my birthday or something now (I am not paying 40$ for one model, no matter how gorgeous!)


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome work man- I think it looks amazing! rep to you sir!


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm pleased to say that he survived his first battle and is now eagerly anticipating his first victory. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

You may want to consider proxy-ing this model untill you have entered in the painting comp mate. I once lost a trophy at the crisis painting comp years ago because the judges found some paintchipping due to playing the model...


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

I have a stick I use for moving models around.  Makes me feel like I'm moving troops around like in those old war movies and it protects my models from chipping as I only touch the base with the wide bit of the stick. 
It works very well as long as you're playing on a smooth surface. 

But thanks for the heads up anyway. I'll keep him safe untill October. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Wich comp are you entering btw?


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Challenge 6 in Roeselare. October 2nd if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Long time since I posted here as I've been busy with school and life in general. 

Been working on my first squad of Iron Warriors and only have to paint the arms before the first squad of five is finished. I'm also going to change the bases from urban with grass sticking out to urban with snow slush.

Anyway, here they are. The two in front are finished except for the bases. The three in the back only need their arms painted. 









Comments and criticism would be very much appreciated. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Really like them sir. Though the armkess ones keep making me giggle


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Loli.  I kept thinking about Monty Python's Black Knight while I was painting them. 

Anyway, the first five are finished now (they've been finished for a while now but my camera was broken. ) and the next three who have been converted more are nearing completion, so the army is coming along nicely.  The colour's a bit too bright as I had to use the camera flash to get a decent picture.









As always, comments and criticism would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Finished the bodies of the next ones. These have some Forge World Mark III Iron Armour mixed into them to make them more interesting. The running one also has a converted chain weapon that I'll show once it's been painted. I have to say that the Forge world armour is a bit fiddly, but because the armour plates only go halfway around the limbs it's possible to paint on some freehand hazard stripes. 









As always, comments and criticism would be very much appreciated. 

Also, as this has turned into more of a Plog, can one of the mods move this to the Plog section. If not, I'll make one myself. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

They're looking great! Your hazard stripes are nice and crisp and you've gotten a nice gradation in the silver of their armor.


----------

